#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Summer Training Project Report on Compressor

## ds6303

*PROJECT*
*ON*
*MATERIAL PROCUREMENT SYSTEM*
*IN*
*SANDEN VIKAS (I) LTD*



,                  
UNDER THE GUIDANCE OF
*Mr. Vinay Pandey*




Submitted to-                                                                      Submitted by-
*Vinay Pandey                                                                     Deepak Sharma*


*CONTENT*
(1)             Introduction to Sanden Vikas(I) Ltd.
(2)             Products of Sanden Vikas
(3)             What is MPS(MATERIAL PROCUREMENT SYSTEM)
(4)             Procedure of MPS
(5)             Function of Procedure











vWelcome to Sanden Vikas
F 1st Indian company to start Manufacturing for Automotive Air-Conditioning in India
F 1st& only Company to Manufacture Fixed Displacement, Variable Displacement & Scroll Technology Compressors under one roof
F Strength of being Only Company with an Overall Industry Experience of more than 30 Years in India
F Growth Oriented serving Almost all O.E Manufacture in India with par Excellence

vProducts of Sanden Vikas
*(A)*Compressors
                                                   The compressor is the heart of any air conditioning system. All compressor models offer a unique combination of performance and function, a feature that has made them original equipment on some of the worlds most famous automobiles. Sanden has the unique feature of being the only air-con manufacturer in India to supply three different types of compressors.

Fixed Displacement
F Wobble plate type compressor


F Available in 80 to 150 cc configurations
F Suitable for passenger car, MUV, SUV, Commercial vehicles and heavy duty truck application
F Available in 12V and 24V applications
F SVL also offers 150 cc compressors for heavy duty truck application
Variable
F Wobble plate type, internally controlled variable compressor containing 6 or 7 pistons
F Available in 100cc, 125cc & 165cc configurations

F Suitable for efficient cooling and low power consumption application
F Provides jerk-free, easy drivability
F Capacity of the compressor can be controlled from 6 % to 100%
F Used in all high end vehicles like Skoda, VW, Logan, Maruti Swift 
F Dzire Diesel, Maruti SX4 Diesel and Ford Fiesta Diesel
TR-Scroll
F Uses a unique design with two inter-locked scrolls, one is fixed and the other is movable
F Scroll is a rotary compressor, suitable for low NVH (Noise, Vibration & Harshness) & low power consumption


F Gives continuous compression allowing operation at very high speeds, whilst maintaining a compact size and high volumetric efficiency

F Provides jerk-free, easy drivability
F Available in 50cc, 70cc & 90 cc configurations
F Suitable for up to 12000 rpm applications
*(B)*HVAC  Unit
F Provide high degree of comfort &reliability, supported by state-of-the-art technology
F HVAC are  designed according to vehicle specific requirements

F Applications are available as HVAC, only A/C and only Heating units
F Suitable for passenger car, SUV, MUV, LCV and Heavy Duty truck applications
F Special features: Electrically controlled HVAC are available for few selected models
F Are always dashboard mounted for small vehicles



(*C*)Cooling Units
DashBoard Mounted
F Prime function of Filtering Air while keeping its humidity and temperature at desired levels in Cars

F Control of temperature, humidity, purity, and motion of air in an enclosed space, independent of outside conditions
Roof Mounted
F Auxiliary / Secondary cooling unit for 2nd / 3rd row seats
F Low power consumption, high efficiency, low noise

F Are not provided as stand-alone units


*(D)*Evaporator
PAF Evaporator
F Aluminium layer type evaporators
F PAF (Plate and Fin) makes flexible design possible with evaporators becoming smaller, lighter and enhancing performance with minimum pressure drop for the specified air flow
F Available in 50 mm width

F Used in all latest generation cars
Serpentine Evaporators
F Serpentine evaporators designed with corrugated fins are smaller, highly efficient, light in weight and have low pressure drop
F High versatility under variety of temperature and humidity conditions

F Can be used for all applications


*(E)* Condensers
Multi-Flow/Parallel-Flow Condenser
F The performance of a condenser is related to its ability to dissipate heat

F Multi flow condensers are the latest in technology and innovation, containing parallel cooling circuits and a slim design that help to utilize less space, save energy and thereby enhance the overall performance
F Available in 16/18mm thickness, suitable for R134a refrigerant
F The design minimizes air pressure drop and radiator heat load due to supper-thin profile
Sub Cool Condenser
F Multi-Flow Condensers that have inbuilt Receiver Driers for all types of vehicles
F It can sub cool up to 15 degree

F Increase the system performance by greater efficiency without additional power consumption
F Contains less piping and joints

*(F)* Hoses & Pipes
F Hose and pipes are used in air-conditioning systems for interconnecting the compressor, condenser, receiver drier and cooling unit as a close circuit
F Refrigerant gases with special characteristics need hoses with special nylon internal coating

F All the hoses are connected by aluminum pipes through end fittings
F Special features include low refrigerant permeability, high bursting pressure and long product life
F All joints contain shaft seals and pads
*(G)* Receiver Driers
F Primary purpose is to remove moisture and filter out dirt

F Secondary function is to separate the gas and liquid
F Also act as storage tanks for the refrigerant

*PROJECT*
*ON*
*MATERIAL PROCUREMENT SYSTEM*
*IN*
*SANDEN VIKAS (I) LTD*



,                  
UNDER THE GUIDANCE OF
*Mr. Vinay Pandey*




Submitted to-                                                                      Submitted by-
*Vinay Pandey                                                                     Deepak Sharma*


*CONTENT*
(1)             Introduction to Sanden Vikas(I) Ltd.
(2)             Products of Sanden Vikas
(3)             What is MPS(MATERIAL PROCUREMENT SYSTEM)
(4)             Procedure of MPS
(5)             Function of Procedure











vWelcome to Sanden Vikas
F 1st Indian company to start Manufacturing for Automotive Air-Conditioning in India
F 1st& only Company to Manufacture Fixed Displacement, Variable Displacement & Scroll Technology Compressors under one roof
F Strength of being Only Company with an Overall Industry Experience of more than 30 Years in India
F Growth Oriented serving Almost all O.E Manufacture in India with par Excellence

vProducts of Sanden Vikas
*(A)*Compressors
                                                   The compressor is the heart of any air conditioning system. All compressor models offer a unique combination of performance and function, a feature that has made them original equipment on some of the worlds most famous automobiles. Sanden has the unique feature of being the only air-con manufacturer in India to supply three different types of compressors.

Fixed Displacement
F Wobble plate type compressor


F Available in 80 to 150 cc configurations
F Suitable for passenger car, MUV, SUV, Commercial vehicles and heavy duty truck application
F Available in 12V and 24V applications
F SVL also offers 150 cc compressors for heavy duty truck application
Variable
F Wobble plate type, internally controlled variable compressor containing 6 or 7 pistons
F Available in 100cc, 125cc & 165cc configurations

F Suitable for efficient cooling and low power consumption application
F Provides jerk-free, easy drivability
F Capacity of the compressor can be controlled from 6 % to 100%
F Used in all high end vehicles like Skoda, VW, Logan, Maruti Swift 
F Dzire Diesel, Maruti SX4 Diesel and Ford Fiesta Diesel
TR-Scroll
F Uses a unique design with two inter-locked scrolls, one is fixed and the other is movable
F Scroll is a rotary compressor, suitable for low NVH (Noise, Vibration & Harshness) & low power consumption


F Gives continuous compression allowing operation at very high speeds, whilst maintaining a compact size and high volumetric efficiency

F Provides jerk-free, easy drivability
F Available in 50cc, 70cc & 90 cc configurations
F Suitable for up to 12000 rpm applications
*(B)*HVAC  Unit
F Provide high degree of comfort &reliability, supported by state-of-the-art technology
F HVAC are  designed according to vehicle specific requirements

F Applications are available as HVAC, only A/C and only Heating units
F Suitable for passenger car, SUV, MUV, LCV and Heavy Duty truck applications
F Special features: Electrically controlled HVAC are available for few selected models
F Are always dashboard mounted for small vehicles



(*C*)Cooling Units
DashBoard Mounted
F Prime function of Filtering Air while keeping its humidity and temperature at desired levels in Cars

F Control of temperature, humidity, purity, and motion of air in an enclosed space, independent of outside conditions
Roof Mounted
F Auxiliary / Secondary cooling unit for 2nd / 3rd row seats
F Low power consumption, high efficiency, low noise

F Are not provided as stand-alone units


*(D)*Evaporator
PAF Evaporator
F Aluminium layer type evaporators
F PAF (Plate and Fin) makes flexible design possible with evaporators becoming smaller, lighter and enhancing performance with minimum pressure drop for the specified air flow
F Available in 50 mm width

F Used in all latest generation cars
Serpentine Evaporators
F Serpentine evaporators designed with corrugated fins are smaller, highly efficient, light in weight and have low pressure drop
F High versatility under variety of temperature and humidity conditions

F Can be used for all applications


*(E)* Condensers
Multi-Flow/Parallel-Flow Condenser
F The performance of a condenser is related to its ability to dissipate heat

F Multi flow condensers are the latest in technology and innovation, containing parallel cooling circuits and a slim design that help to utilize less space, save energy and thereby enhance the overall performance
F Available in 16/18mm thickness, suitable for R134a refrigerant
F The design minimizes air pressure drop and radiator heat load due to supper-thin profile
Sub Cool Condenser
F Multi-Flow Condensers that have inbuilt Receiver Driers for all types of vehicles
F It can sub cool up to 15 degree

F Increase the system performance by greater efficiency without additional power consumption
F Contains less piping and joints

*(F)* Hoses & Pipes
F Hose and pipes are used in air-conditioning systems for interconnecting the compressor, condenser, receiver drier and cooling unit as a close circuit
F Refrigerant gases with special characteristics need hoses with special nylon internal coating

F All the hoses are connected by aluminum pipes through end fittings
F Special features include low refrigerant permeability, high bursting pressure and long product life
F All joints contain shaft seals and pads
*(G)* Receiver Driers
F Primary purpose is to remove moisture and filter out dirt

F Secondary function is to separate the gas and liquid
F Also act as storage tanks for the refrigerant





  Similar Threads: Network Security Project Report - Summer Training Report MBA Marketing Summer Training Project report on Atul Auto Ltd. alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services Pdf Download Summer training project report on a study of online trading pdf download

----------

